
Website asking for Amazon employees horror stories - pacaro
http://www.thestranger.com/news/feature/2016/02/03/23517717/an-anonymous-website-is-asking-for-amazon-employees-horror-stories
======
pinewurst
This is really helpful and matches stories that I've heard (I'm in Seattle).
The immediacy slips away and I find myself applying for interesting AWS jobs,
but reminders like this make me press their "Withdraw from All Jobs" button.
Better me pressing it now, than it being pressed for me later.

